# SSBBW or Morbidly Obese Dating?



## Vetrijar (Mar 17, 2007)

Are there any dating (or friend only) sites that cater to those that are 500+ in size only? I saw the one here with dimensions and wanted to know if there were others that maybe had a wider search of members? Ones that claim to have larger women have mainly ladies in their low 200s claiming to be ssbbw...

Also not finding anyone near Arizona though I see (and hear about) a lot of ladies around who are.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2007)

Vetrijar said:


> Are there any dating (or friend only) sites that cater to those that are 500+ in size only? I saw the one here with dimensions and wanted to know if there were others that maybe had a wider search of members? Ones that claim to have larger women have mainly ladies in their low 200s claiming to be ssbbw...
> 
> Also not finding anyone near Arizona though I see (and hear about) a lot of ladies around who are.




Im not sure if the site is still up but there used to be a free board called Superdate...it was for Supersized people and their admirers.Good luck in your search.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 17, 2007)

More Gothic Obesity! 




http://www.dr-acula.com/ned.html


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Mar 17, 2007)

_Ned, I love the way you have clips of your work ready at a moment's notice with your replies._


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 18, 2007)

It seems that every site I join has the same people just under diffrent names. it would be nice to run into some new true SSBBW lovers.


----------



## Elfcat (Mar 18, 2007)

Surely you must not really feel morbid about supersize gals, or else why would you want to be with them? I consider that term ("morbidly obese") to be a thinly veiled death threat myself.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 18, 2007)

Elfcat said:


> Surely you must not really feel morbid about supersize gals, or else why would you want to be with them? I consider that term ("morbidly obese") to be a thinly veiled death threat myself.



Yeeeeeah.

I'm over morbidly clueless people.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 18, 2007)

How come FAs claim to never see fat chicks? We're fat. Shouldn't be too hard to see. *le sigh*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 18, 2007)

Women do love being called "morbidly obese."


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 18, 2007)

I've got a morbid curiosity about this whole thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2007)

Am I the only person the gets depressed/discouraged when I think about e-dating sites? They just don't click for me in my mind....


----------



## jaredx2 (Mar 18, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Im not sure if the site is still up but there used to be a free board called Superdate...it was for Supersized people and their admirers.Good luck in your search.



Yes Yes! We are still around!! We changed our name to SSBBWSingles!

Free and running for 10 years. We just reopened in fact.

http://www.ssbbwsingles.com


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Am I the only person the gets depressed/discouraged when I think about e-dating sites? They just don't click for me in my mind....



I've met some nice people through dating sites, also know some decent guys (who are friends) that use them... so I don't think it's only you, but personally I don't find them depressing or anything. It's just one more avenue to meet other people - I think of it like another restaurant, laundrymat, produce section at the supermarket, church social, etc. One more thing to say "hey, nice to meet you" and just see what happens.


----------



## imfree (Mar 18, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Women do love being called "morbidly obese."


 Just managing one's blood sugar and blood pressure can take much of
the "morbid" out of morbid obesity. I'm not so sure that most women love being refered to as being "morbidly Obese"."Morbid Obesity" is frequently listed as the cause of death when an obese person dies and the survivors don't not have an autopsy performed, what a sickening trend. I LOVE SSBBW's and hate the term
"morbidly obese"! I'm 51, morbidly obese, and NOT DEAD!!! I'm just arrogant enough to outlive the "skinnies" for SPITE!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I've met some nice people through dating sites, also know some decent guys (who are friends) that use them... so I don't think it's only you, but personally I don't find them depressing or anything. It's just one more avenue to meet other people - I think of it like another restaurant, laundrymat, produce section at the supermarket, church social, etc. One more thing to say "hey, nice to meet you" and just see what happens.



I actually signed myself up for one several months back (haven't logged onto that site in a long time now though) and got some hits. I didn't like a lot of the people that were supposed to be my "perfect match". Reading their profiles gave me the idea that they were really the type of guy I usually tend to want to avoid  
Perhaps I just didn't use a good site.....


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 18, 2007)

does anyone besides me absolutely hate the term "mobidly obese"? cant i just be fat, damn, i hate that word...(words?)


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I actually signed myself up for one several months back (haven't logged onto that site in a long time now though) and got some hits. I didn't like a lot of the people that were supposed to be my "perfect match". Reading their profiles gave me the idea that they were really the type of guy I usually tend to want to avoid
> Perhaps I just didn't use a good site.....



I think you have to try a few different sites and go with your own gut. I don't trust the "matching" at ALL because it's based on what they think is important, not what I might thing is important or just nothing other than someone saw me and read what I wrote and wants to say hi. I'd much rather have that. 

I used big-dates.com (it's a tangowire site) more than anything, and I tend to like the variety and amount of "hi"'s I get.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 19, 2007)

As a man who loves fat women, I can attest to the fact that morbidly obese sounds rather ... offensive, detestful, and downright dark, but on a pure sexual format, it can be quite descriptive in coming up with some sort of pre-thought image or situation.

Also, FatAndProud, most men who love fat chicks will easily find a fat women in a large and combustible crowd, not to mention in day-to-day life. Your statement is simple and true.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2007)

There's no such thing as 'morbidly obese' - all the wonderful ladies here are extra cute and cuddly :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2007)

tonynyc said:


> There's no such thing as 'morbidly obese' - all the wonderful ladies here are extra cute and cuddly :wubu:


 Thanks, TonyNYC, that's my point, entirely!!! That has also been known
to be true in the way FFA's see BHM's like me!!!


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 19, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> It seems that every site I join has the same people just under diffrent names. it would be nice to run into some new true SSBBW lovers.


uh hello. what am i chopped liver lol.


----------



## icedude122 (May 19, 2007)

hey CD, i m THE SSBBW lover... im new to the whole fa thing because untill recently, i was under the impression that it was wrong, but i know better now, and im lovin it... i have seen a great deal of your work, and you are by far my favorite model... i may be younger, but i hope that i can get o know you...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 19, 2007)

imfree said:


> Just managing one's blood sugar and blood pressure can take much of
> the "morbid" out of morbid obesity. I'm not so sure that most women love being refered to as being "morbidly Obese"."Morbid Obesity" is frequently listed as the cause of death when an obese person dies and the survivors don't not have an autopsy performed, what a sickening trend. I LOVE SSBBW's and hate the term
> "morbidly obese"! I'm 51, morbidly obese, and NOT DEAD!!! I'm just arrogant enough to outlive the "skinnies" for SPITE!!!



It's not so much that autopsies are not performed; if you're under 65 and die, you'll be autopsied unless you had a terminal disease with a clear cut ending, like brain cancer. No one gets their deaths listed as "obesity." What is unfair is if 53 year old Jane Doe weighs 400 lbs., dies of heart disease, is listed of dying of such, and under a study at Duke they decide to present this data as an obesity related cause, since she was fat and died relatively young of a condition that medical science finds is in part impacted by weight.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 19, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> most men who love fat chicks will easily find a fat women in a large and combustible crowd, not to mention in day-to-day life. Your statement is simple and true.


 
They will??? Where I come from they don't. If they DO find a woman in a large crowd, they certainly don't confront her and ask her out (at least I haven't had that happen in my 40 years on Earth)


----------



## chocolate desire (May 21, 2007)

I remember the first time I *snooped* through my chart at the doctors and seen the words Grossly Obese. I hated myelf for months and seen me as gross disgusting and not fit to be human.. Man have I grown since them days(No pun intended).
Although right now I am struggling with the death of two very very close friends that have passed mostly due to their size I still wont submit to the doctors request to have WLS. I am on the other hand going to take my health ALOT more seriously.
As for the dating site it is now called...http://www.ssbbwsingles.com/


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 21, 2007)

I looked up the word "Morbid" on Wikipedia and it kept taking me to the definition for "Death."

Deathly Obese...? What are they trying to say??


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 21, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> I looked up the word "Morbid" on Wikipedia and it kept taking me to the definition for "Death."
> 
> Deathly Obese...? What are they trying to say??



They're trying to say Obesity is an automatic state of unhealthy, which automatically increases mortality. That makes as much sense as saying because I'm an avid Martial Artist, I am highly violent to everyone.


----------



## fatlane (May 21, 2007)

I'm looking for an SSBBW who wears Goth clothes and makeup, is into Sylvia Plath and Holocaust research, and who works in a funeral home.

You know, _morbidly_ obese.


----------



## Emma (May 21, 2007)

"SSBBW or Morbidly Obese Dating?"

lol I'd be morbidly obese at 280lbs so you should maybe re-think your classification of morbidly obese.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 21, 2007)

fatlane said:


> I'm looking for an SSBBW who wears Goth clothes and makeup, is into Sylvia Plath and Holocaust research, and who works in a funeral home.
> 
> You know, _morbidly_ obese.


zing! :happy:


----------



## wistful (May 22, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> does anyone besides me absolutely hate the term "mobidly obese"? cant i just be fat, damn, i hate that word...(words?)



I loathe this term also.I can't imagine anyone who has ever been fat and had to deal with the medical industry liking this term.Seriously.
I've always felt that doctors just love slinging these two words around as a way of reminding a fat patient that "death is imminent" due to their size.Also the word itself is just plain ugly sounding.


----------



## BeaBea (May 22, 2007)

wistful said:


> I've always felt that doctors just love slinging these two words around as a way of reminding a fat patient that "death is imminent" due to their size.



I had an argument with a noted UK Surgeon on a tv chat show once (not aired, thank god!) He was talking about morbid obesity and insisted that the "chance of death was increased for fat people" 

I had to point out that everyones chance of death was exactly 100% - no more and no less which left him stunned into silence.

I told him that if he couldn't express himself in a way that actually made sense (ie with timeframes/statistics/whatever) then he wasn't making a worthwhile contribution to the debate. I also said that if all he could do was scare people instead of actually helping them he was breaching his hippocratic oath. 

Morbid Obesity is a horrible term. We're all going to die but medical arrogance seems to want to suggest that if we follow their orders, purchase their products and subject ourselves to their whims then we'll live forever. We wont, and neither will they!

Tracey xx


----------



## Cinda (May 22, 2007)

Good for you Tracey. More doctors need to have their God complexes knocked out of them. I actually visited my (then) doctor for an ear infection and was greeted with: "I'm surprised you haven't had a heart attack yet". At the time, I didn't even have High Blood Pressure or high cholesterol. :doh: If I hadn't needed an antibiotic prescription I think I might have gone off on the ignorant witch.

I, too, hate the term Morbidly obese. Just call me FAT. And don't harp on my weight if you have a huge fat ass of your own thanks.

Doctors!! bah, phooey!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 26, 2007)

I have always wondered why other diseases and situations which lead to an eventual death are not classed as morbildy ".."

Like...

Morbidly Asthmatic
Morbidly Anorexic
Morbidly Diabetic
Morbidly Violent
Morbidly Poverty Stricken
Morbidly bad with money
Morbidly Sun Tanned
Morbidly drug addicted
Morbidly an alcoholic...

But no. An alcoholic is just an alcoholic even though it is likely it will kill him or her. Same with everything else....why is it only FAT or OBESITY that gets call Morbid. Next time the Dr called me Morbidly Obese I might have to say no, I'm just Morbidly human, like you.


----------



## furious styles (May 26, 2007)

i'm morbidly bored as we speak.


----------

